# Nice looking acoustic guitars with adjustable necks



## Dexter Reiss (Jan 23, 2013)

Pretty cool guitar design overall by Riversong Guitars from Kamloops in this video along with a look at the company's manufacturing process: Video: Leeâ€™s Music puts focus on innovative guitar manufacturing with Riversong Guitars venture | FP... 

It has Jim Cuddy from Blue Rodeo's approval too!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Dexter Reiss said:


> Pretty cool guitar design overall by Riversong Guitars from Kamloops in this video along with a look at the company's manufacturing process: Video: Leeâ€™s Music puts focus on innovative guitar manufacturing with Riversong Guitars venture | FP...
> 
> It has Jim Cuddy from Blue Rodeo's approval too!


Interesting but there has to be a better way of adjusting saddles on an acoustic guitar by incorporating something similar to that on an electric guitar.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I think the real innovation here is where the neck is anchored. From a purely structural point of view, it makes perfect sense that the neck should go through the body and not "hinge" in the middle like conventional wisdom. Far superior design. Like he says, it relieves a lot of the stress most conventional guitars suffer from. The fact that this will eliminate any need for a neck reset is a bonus as well as easily adjustable action. Hard to discern sound from a youtube video, but testimonials suggest that these sound as good as they look. I'm intrigued. Thanks for posting. I had never heard of them before.


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

This looks like a dead thread, but I seem to reply to a lot of those. I just saw a video for these guitar and I must say they have me intrigued. Neat design concept but the video I saw / heard made the guitars sound trebly to me. Not much from the lower register. I was wondering if anyone has some hands on experience with these guitars?


----------

